# Roofing Shingles



## bellinghamroofer (May 6, 2017)

Hey guys - I am looking for shingles and was given the following options:

BP Mystique 42
Iko Cambridge
GAF Timberline HD
I did quick research and looks like BP is garbage, Iko is not much better ... and not much comment on GAF that I can find.

Thoughts?

Other contractors that offer CertainTeed are much more expensive


----------



## ChampionRoofing (May 14, 2017)

I would strongly recommend going with a CertainTeed shingle, even though they cost more, the quality is much, much higher. I install nothing but CertainTeed products, and if you can find a contractor who is a certified ShingleMaster, he'll be able to get you a 50 year, non-prorated warranty on a new roof.

If the option of using CertainTeed isn't possible for whatever reason, I would say that GAF is better than Iko or BP, although none of those brands are known for particularly high quality.


----------



## Coverallsolutions (Jan 17, 2017)

Owens Corning Duration is a better choice. http://www.roofinglongisland.com


----------



## bellinghamroofer (May 6, 2017)

Where can I get Owens Corning Duration?


----------



## zjohn647 (Apr 30, 2017)

Menards sells Owens Corning Duration. GAF seems to be a quality shingle. That is what I primarily use. Certainteed has a horrible track record. Although, I did not know they offer a 50 year warranty. That sounds too good to be true but I haven't looked into it. They've produced some terrible shingles in the past so I've stayed away from them although they've claimed to have fixed the issues. Durations seem to be good. I know of a 20 year old roof with Duration on it and it is still in decent shape (it is however very stained from algae).


----------



## bellinghamroofer (May 6, 2017)

Thanks, will check out Menards.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes, Owens Corning Duration is a much better option to choose from all of those.

---------------------------------
Austin Roofers


----------



## TPG (Mar 15, 2017)

I would recommend CertainTeed or GAF. I don't venture far from those two lines unless we have a specific request.


----------



## roofingrenonv (Nov 8, 2017)

GAF would be my suggestion.
http://roofingrenonv.net/


----------



## Integrityroofers (Nov 9, 2017)

Hey dear I recommend you contact with a professional roofers who can take care of it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

GAF Timberline HD is a better choice. CertainTeed Landmark is also a great choice, which is 30% heavier than GAF Timberline shingles. I would charge a bit more for Landmark though.

www.saferoofing.ca


----------



## TheRomanGuy (Nov 22, 2017)

CertainTeed is a very good choice.


----------

